# firemouth and blue rams



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 3 blue rams and 2 juvie firemouths, will they get along?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank?

What size are fish?

You haven't given enough information to get an answer!


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

Well both species are more bluffers than fighters but I would advise against it.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry it was just a thought, i figured if someone has had them together i would get an idea. i was looking for personal exp. with this.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

my rams are slightly smaller than the fm's. but what size do you think for tank, again if possible.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

again i was just trying to get opinions from anyone who may have done so, well since the first concern is tank size, which i feel is irrelevant to a general question, i went ahead and did it just to see what would happen, thanx again for any opinion of relevance. so far everything is good and they seem to be fine, the only aggression is the female ram towards the firemouth and that has pretty much stopped.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank size is extremely relevant when having a discussion about the compatibility between two different South American Cichlids.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

i understand that if you are keeping them perm together then yes, but once again, without a potential beheading it was a "question". just dont understand why a question can not be answered when asked. so again thanks, i was under the impression we could get peoples exp. and opinions on this forum. guess i was wrong.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

dirtydutch4x said:


> it was a "question". just dont understand why a question can not be answered when asked. so again thanks, i was under the impression we could get peoples exp. and opinions on this forum. guess i was wrong.


Different factors such as tank size can make the answer either yes or no. Sometimes we need those factors to give you a proper answer to your question.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure it will work in a 200 gallon tank long term. In a 10 gallon tank it would be impossible short term. I know that is extreme on both sides but you see how tank size is relevant. With as many people as there is on this site though some may be asking the same question for any tank size in between. Not only does it give people a better chance to answer your question it helps anybody else with the same size tank as you be able to get an idea if theirs will work.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Apr 17, 2009)

*** read tons of the posts where somebody asks a similar question and they list a tank size and then are bashed for the tank size. i figured someone might have done it and could tell what size their tank was and proceed from there. and to be blunt it is a vague question but still a question that someone who may know an answer could just answer yes or no if they will coexist. i joined this forum because another member told me there was simple ask and answer and the people were nice, reading through this site *** learned different, so you can be happy to know i wont post here again nor will i recommend anyone to do so, thanks.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your response is entirely too true and its a shame that a select few have made the site into the way that it is. But for the ones who want to help and not just look smart we still need the info. Let's try it this way if your tank is less than 40 gallons it might not work and bigger than 50 it may work. No matter what any one says there is only one way to know for sure, try it.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Id say from my experiences with both of these fish (though not together) theyd need at least a 30G and a group of dither fish for the rams.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

my firemouth personally was no bluffer like i here they should be, he tore my female carpintis down to nothing, no scales left, i watched him chasing it one morning, by the time i got home from school, was almost dead with no scales...

i wouldn't do it...

and if I ever tried it it would be in nothing less then a 5ft tank... however, most firemouths are not like mine was...


----------

